# Amazon Order - NOT so wow



## YYCHM (Jul 3, 2020)

Taps I ordered Apr 2 with max expected delivery of May 19 were delivered today Jul 3.

They were mailed via Royal Post from the UK.

What can I say.... They DID show up.


----------



## Crankit (Jul 3, 2020)

UK? Were you looking for Whitworth thread pitch?


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 3, 2020)

Crankit said:


> UK? Were you looking for Whitworth thread pitch?



Nope.  5X40, 6X40, 1/4 X 40.


----------



## Johnwa (Jul 3, 2020)

The last couple of packages we ordered from China came Royal Mail too.  I think they’re trying to get around the delays that are happening with direct shipments to Canada.


----------



## PeterT (Jul 3, 2020)

YYC, for future reference, those taps are available at KBC. $10.95/order flat rate shipping up to 50 lbs via Fedex to your door.

https://www.kbctools.ca/products/search/?Keyword=tap 5-40
https://www.kbctools.ca/products/search/?Keyword=tap 6-40
https://www.kbctools.ca/products/search/?Keyword=tap 1/4-40


----------

